# Thuoghts on this machine/setup?



## sixdoubleseven (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm looking to get into the ATV w/plow game. I'd use this for my 4 car long x 2 car wide driveway, maybe a neighbor or two when needed. I'd also like something I can use in the summer in NH with my brother (Kawasaki 400, 4x2). Think this one would be too slow/under powered to keep up with him?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130367930544&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123

Thanks
Dave


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sixdoubleseven;1009525 said:


> I'm looking to get into the ATV w/plow game. I'd use this for my 4 car long x 2 car wide driveway, maybe a neighbor or two when needed. I'd also like something I can use in the summer in NH with my brother (Kawasaki 400, 4x2). Think this one would be too slow/under powered to keep up with him?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130367930544&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:MOTORS:1123
> 
> ...


that is a slower machine and having the 4wd will also make more clumsy than the 400 4x2.

It will hold its own and Keep up with the other machine its just you wont ever be out in front of his machine. But you have the 4wd and can go through bigger mud puddles.
abeit at a slower rate. 
but this will plow your drive way fine provided you don't let the snow build up over 8" for snow removal.

for the Price its darn hard to get any type of ATV for under $1500.00 worth much of any thing.

I would want to look close at that A arm that is bent?

get this if its not what you like or want you have trade bait for moving on up in the ATV world.

but its a place to start.

just my thoughts.

Sublime out.


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I hadn't thought of the trade/resell potential if I want to move up. 

I may see if I can get down there this week to take it for a drive before bidding.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My uncle has one just like it, but he doesn't have a plow on it. It has a "Super Low Range" wich I know would work great for plowing. That's a realy good ATV IMO.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what GAME, this is no game, we take our plowing serwiuosly, hahahahaha


----------

